
DuoCoder - minimaxir
http://jasonpark.me/DuoCoder/public/
======
Phithagoras
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good show HN.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
minimaxir
GitHub:
[https://github.com/parkjs814/DuoCoder](https://github.com/parkjs814/DuoCoder)

